# How to record from my playback device in Windows 7



## Aro2220x (Nov 23, 2009)

In Windows XP, I ran a program called Goldwave and was able to change my recording device to my default playback device. I'm not sure how to explain it with the correct terms, but the end result was anything my speakers played could be recorded directly.

In Vista and Windows 7 I can't seem to do that. I can choose between my microphone, phone line, and line out. None of these work.

I'm trying to record a video in hypercam but when I do the audio is recording my microphone. I need it to record the sound from my speakers since the sound from the application is important.

Does anyone know how to do this on Windows 7? Or can anyone point me in the right direction so I can figure out the key words required for google searches on this topic? I'm trying to find out why I could do it in XP but not Windows 7/Vista and if there's a way to work around it.


----------



## Aro2220x (Nov 23, 2009)

Under sound you have to right click and go to properties and turn on stereo mix. Make sure your sound drivers are up to date. And reboot after updating them.

There are some websites that explain it but basically what I was looking for was "Stereo Mix"


----------

